# A very good week



## Carol F (Jun 8, 2017)

All good in our household..Cameron has bagged himself a football trial after being spotted last Saturday at a tournament and then today he has a HbA1c of 42...within the range i was aiming for.. go team Fanning!..x
Our consultant was very pleased x


----------



## Ljc (Jun 8, 2017)

That's such good news


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2017)

Carol that such great news,very proud mum I bet


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 8, 2017)

Fantastic result and well done Cameron on that trial opportunity.


----------



## Carol F (Jun 8, 2017)

Steff said:


> Carol that such great news,very proud mum I bet


Yes...i had that 'proud mum moment'..we are very happy for him but its his hard work with all the training he does and his two football coaches are amazing.


----------



## Carol F (Jun 8, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Fantastic result and well done Cameron on that trial opportunity.


Cheers x


----------



## Lindarose (Jun 8, 2017)

Well done to Cameron for all his hard work both off and on the pitch


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 8, 2017)

Brilliant news, well-done Cameron!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 8, 2017)

How brill ! 

And of course good luck same as bad should come in 3s - so is it too soon to hope that means he gets selected even before he's done the trial?

(If I was his grandma/great grandma it wouldn't be, LOL)


----------



## Copepod (Jun 8, 2017)

Congrats Cameron.


----------



## Carol F (Jun 8, 2017)

trophywench said:


> How brill !
> 
> And of course good luck same as bad should come in 3s - so is it too soon to hope that means he gets selected even before he's done the trial?
> 
> (If I was his grandma/great grandma it wouldn't be, LOL)


We'll its his first trial and he's only 9 so marking it up to an achievement and hopefully he learns alot at the coaching sessions...if he gets selected it would be a bonus.  He was diagnosed nearly a year ago and his dad told him to kick that diabetes ass..!..I think the wee mans being doing just that..x


----------



## trophywench (Jun 8, 2017)

Good for him!  More power to his elb... Ooops! - his feet !


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 11, 2017)

Carol F said:


> All good in our household..Cameron has bagged himself a football trial after being spotted last Saturday at a tournament and then today he has a HbA1c of 42...within the range i was aiming for.. go team Fanning!..x
> Our consultant was very pleased x


Give him a pat on the back from all of us. Hope he does even better !  Go Cameron. My son is on trials at mo too.


----------



## Carol F (Jun 11, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Give him a pat on the back from all of us. Hope he does even better !  Go Cameron. My son is on trials at mo too.


I hope they go well x


----------



## Bloden (Jun 11, 2017)

Go Cameron! He's an inspiration.


----------



## Ditto (Jun 11, 2017)

Excellent.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 29, 2017)

Carol F said:


> All good in our household..Cameron has bagged himself a football trial after being spotted last Saturday at a tournament and then today he has a HbA1c of 42...within the range i was aiming for.. go team Fanning!..x
> Our consultant was very pleased x


You have to keep them consultant fellas happy. . Summer off then new season ?


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 4, 2017)

Fantastic Cameron - we'll done you - wishing you much success in the future x
WL


----------



## Carol F (Jul 6, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Fantastic Cameron - we'll done you - wishing you much success in the future x
> WL


Thank you


----------



## Carol F (Jul 6, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> You have to keep them consultant fellas happy. . Summer off then new season ?


Pre season training starts back next week, however, i don't think there has been one day that he's not been out playing football!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 8, 2017)

Carol F said:


> Pre season training starts back next week, however, i don't think there has been one day that he's not been out playing football!


Great stuff. If he gets to play in the Premier remember us pls


----------



## Carol F (Jul 15, 2017)

Lol...well his 4 week trial at Hamilton starts on Monday so he is a very excited little boy.  Fingers crossed x


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 28, 2017)

Not long for them to start this season. We hope he is keeping fit Carol.  (joke cos I know what kids are like)


----------



## Carol F (Aug 17, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Not long for them to start this season. We hope he is keeping fit Carol.  (joke cos I know what kids are like)


Yes .. hes playing for his boys club and continuing extra training and some games for Hamilton.  Out nearly every night playing football so he's a happy wee chap x


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2017)

Carol F said:


> Yes .. hes playing for his boys club and continuing extra training and some games for Hamilton.  Out nearly every night playing football so he's a happy wee chap x


Really good to hear!


----------



## Ditto (Aug 18, 2017)

Excellent.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 18, 2017)

My Son has a tournament tomorrow/ Its the start of trips here & their. Tell the happy "wee" chap that we behind him


----------



## Carol F (Aug 19, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> My Son has a tournament tomorrow/ Its the start of trips here & their. Tell the happy "wee" chap that we behind him


Good luck with the tournament


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 19, 2017)

Carol F said:


> Yes .. hes playing for his boys club and continuing extra training and some games for Hamilton.  Out nearly every night playing football so he's a happy wee chap x


Cameron youre  doing brilliantly, well done young fella! x


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 19, 2017)

Carol F said:


> Good luck with the tournament


Its actually tomorrow at Redcar. Lots of teams all under 16. From under 8s up. There is more than 6 teams in his age group. Thanks Carol. Early start tomorrow cos have to be there before 9 & is more than an hour in the car.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 20, 2017)

How about Semi-Finalist. Was there before 9am & got back in house 6..30, A good day out in the sun. Lots of young lads trying there best


----------

